# broken leg/plant warning...



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

Ive read in other posts where a frog has gotten his/her leg caught in wiring for a plant, but havent seen this yet. my tink got his leg stuck in a vine yesterday. he has a little hole that he dug and sleeps in every night, the vine is not overgrown, just growing up the side glass of the tank but is rooted near the hole. usually hes an early riser but yesterday i noticed he was on the edge of the hole and when i looked later that day he hadnt moved. when i looked closer i saw his leg caught in the vine some how. i carefully snipped the vine, but it looks like his rear leg may be broken. just something to take into considerateon, it looks like vines can be as dangerous as the different techniques we use to fasten plants to our back grounds...really sad.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

I had a female Matecho die from getting her leg caught in between some pothos . Found her dangeling in mid air , sucks but it can happen .
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

ive got a number of frogs, that one was my favorite. had a lot of character.
im hoping that he's stressed/in shock and will come out of it, but i doubt it.


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the injury. I had one with a broken front leg (caught foot in tree fern panel). It sucked, he had no control of that leg. Usually when he hopped, he would flip over when he landed. I named him "Gimp" and had to dump the FF's infront of him so he could get them before they crawled away. He lived for almost 2 years after. I won't do that again.


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

just an update. he appears to be using his leg!!
still seems pretty stressed, but, hopefully he'll be back to normal soon.


----------

